# Owlets!



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been looking after a 5 week old Barn Owl chick and a 4 week old Eagle Owl chick.
I just thought these pictures were too cute not to share!










No idea why she was laying like this!




























It won't be too long until I get my own chick! Exciting


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I almost died laughing at that second pic, I freakin' LOVE owls!! Barn owlets are a bit scary looking but so gorgeous once they're grown up :flrt: Are they difficult to care for?


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't you need a licence for looking after the barn owl _T.alba_ ?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

KWIBEZEE said:


> Don't you need a licence for looking after the barn owl _T.alba_ ?


You don't need a licence, but if they're sold or to be 'used' in a zoo or similar, they need to have A10 papers.


----------



## zazz (Mar 27, 2012)

Owls are just brilliant. That second pic - lol! Soooo cute!


----------

